# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Suy Nghĩ đích chọn công việc dịch thuật là tốt nhất?

## Trans24h

Nếu bạn đang thắc mắc về nghề dịch thuật và tự hỏi nghề dịch thuật có hấp dẫn không? Thì bạn hãy tham khảo một vài thông tin dưới đây để có thêm cái nhìn về nghề dịch thuật.

*Những yếu tố quyết định đến thu nhập của nghề dịch thuật*

 Theo chúng tôi đánh giá nghề dịch thuật hiện nay cho mức thu nhập khá so với thị trường lao động Trong thời điểm này. Mức thu nhập có biên độ xấp xỉ khá nhiều vì nó phụ thuộc vào khối lượng công việc, khả năng dịch thuật và ngôn ngữ dịch thuật.



*Chuyên ngành dịch thuật.*

 Khi bạn nằm trong nhóm ngôn ngữ thông dụng như Anh, Trung, Nhật, Hàn thì bạn sẽ nhận được khối lượng công việc nhiều hơn những nhóm ngôn ngữ hiếm như Thái, Malaysia. Điều đó không có nghĩa là nhóm những ngôn ngữ thông dụng có thu nhập cao hơn, vì giá dịch thuật của nhóm ngôn ngữ hiếm giá trị bản dịch sẽ cao hơn.

*Mức độ cạnh tranh.*

 Mức độ canh tranh cũng là một yếu tố quan trọng ảnh hưởng tới thu nhập của phiên dịch viên. Khi mức độ cạnh tranh càng cao thì giá thành sẽ càng về giá trị thấp, đó là yếu tố cạnh tranh của thị trường. Trong thời điểm này tỷ lệ cạnh tranh của ngành dịch thuật trên thị trường tương đối cao.

* Chuyên ngành dịch thuất*

 Chuyên ngành có độ khó, độ chuyên sâu cao, mức độ phức tạp nhiều sẽ có giá thành dịch thuật cao. do tại vậy đòi hỏi phiên dịch viên cũng phải khéo léo chọn cho mình một lĩnh vực phù hợp với khả năng sở trường của mình nhất.

*Khối lượng công việc dịch thuật*

 Khối lượng công việc tỷ lệ thuận với mức thu nhập của phiên dịch viên. Khi bạn nhận nhiều dự án và bạn hoàn thành nó một cách hoàn hảo thì bạn sẽ nhận được mức thu nhập tương xứng. Chính vì vậy bạn cần chọn nhứng công ty dịch thuật uy tín chất lượng, có dự án đều đặn để hợp tác.

*Những rủi ro của ngành dịch thuật*

 Bất cứ ngành nghề nào cũng có mức độ rủi ro riêng, nghề dịch thuật cũng không ngoại trừ. Bạn có khả năng bị yêu cầu ngừng dịch nếu bản dịch của bạn không tốt, không sát nghĩa, văn phong không tốt, dịch sai ý, thiếu ý, giọng địa phương khó nghe, tác phong không đạt chuẩn mực. Bạn nhận dự án mà không hoàn thành đúng thời hạn, hoặc bỏ giở giữa chừng. có thể do một số lý bởi vì khách quan ngoài ý muốn, bạn bị bệnh, bị mất giọng, gia đình có việc nên không thể tiếp tục công việc,...

*Lời khuyên cho nghề dịch thuật*

 Bất cứ bạn làm việc gì, ngành nghề gì, để có được kết quả tốt thì cần  phải có tâm huyết, yêu nghề và đặc biệt là có trách nhiệm, có thái độ nghiêm túc với công việc của mình. Nghề dịch thuật cũng là một nghề khá vất vả, bạn phải bỏ hàng trăm triệu thời gian ngồi trước màn hình máy tính, đôi lúc phải từ bỏ các cuộc vui để hoàn thành đúng quy trình tiến độ bản dịch.

*Để có thể làm tốt nghề dịch thuật bạn cần:*

 + Luyện tập để có giọng nói tốt, không cần nói to chỉ cần rõ ràng và cụ thể và dễ nghe.

 + Luyện tập cách hành văn để có câu cú có chuẩn mực

 + Không dùng ngôn ngữ địa phương trong bản dịch.

 + Luyện tập cho mình tác phong chuyên nghiệp

 + Có tinh thần trọng trách với bản dịch

 + Tuyệt đối không bỏ dự án giữa chùng

 Hãy nhớ rằng những công sức bạn nỗ lực bỏ ra thì bạn cũng sẽ nhận được chiến thắng xứng đáng.

 Nếu các bạn đang tìm môi trường làm việc năng động, được làm việc cùng các đồng nghiệp vui vẻ hòa đồng thì hãy về đội của chúng tôi. Chúng tôi luôn tuyển dụng nhân viên và cộng tác viên dịch thuật đa ngôn ngữ, đa lĩnh vực.

 Giới thiệu về Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:

 ✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá rẻ nhất toàn quốc

 ⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

 ? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

 ☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

 Web1: https://qiita.com/Trans24h 

 Web2: https://catchthemes.com/support-forum/users/trans24h/

----------

